# Marlboro,MD 3yM-Super Intel, trained,friendly!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Hi I am posting this because I feel helpless. My husband and I went to the Prince George's county last week and saw a lot of great animals that are up for adoption. We wanted to take them all but obviously we can't since we are renting a small condo. There was a dog that especially got my attention. It was a 3 year old male German Shepherd that was probably the smartest dog I've ever met. He knows all the commands and he seems like he is very well trained and super intelligent and very very friendly! We bonded with him immediately and he started showing us all the tricks he knows even without us asking. He even rolled over for us which the shelter employes were not even aware he was capable of doing. His description says that he is very good with kids and would make a great family dog. I would've absolutely taken him home with us but our landlord doesnt want us to have a big dogs. We ended up adopting a smaller dog from a different shelter but I just couldn't get him out of my head. Today we went to Petsmart and the lady that works there said that PG county shelter is a high kill 3 day shelter If you are looking for a great friend please go and meet him before it is too late... Here is the link to his profile:" 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14615431 

More About A319402

My Contact InfoPrince Georges County Animal Management Group 
Upper Marlboro, MD 
301-780-7200


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Myamom:

Virginia German Shepherd Rescue pulls from Prince Georges County on a regular basis. You might want to contact them and see if they are already working on him. 

Shannon


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I talked to the adoption coordinator. They have one application him, which does not mean anything. He is currently in "adoption", which is a good thing, I guess (being put up). I was unable to reach the rescue coordinator to get more information, I just left a message.
As I understand VGSR works with this shelter.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

I sent an email to the intake coordinator to see if she has heard anything about this boy yet. If/when I hear something, I will post an update.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

VGSR is following this boy.


----------

